# 12 Bolt Rear End?



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

Being a Chevy man and new to Pontiacs, I have a question. Is the heavy duty Safe-T-Trac option on a 1967 GTO 10 bolt or 12 bolt?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

10 bolt, the type-c 12 bolt wasn't used on GTO until 1970 and was an optional 3.31 and 3.55 gears with the 455 HO.


----------



## monzaz (Dec 23, 2008)

*safty trac posi*

here is a picture of a suoer duty saftey trac in the rear diff housing (has 4 spider system and the one with the red springs is a standard duty 2 spider gear system. Both are Auburn cone type units and they are 2 piece case units.

Chevy 12 bolt uses a Eaton clutch type posi from the factory and has a 2 pider gear system one piece posi case


----------

